# SketchUp table video.



## garywayne (7 Nov 2006)

Hi everyone.

I was just having a look at "You tube", and found this 4 min video. I thought some of you might be interested in it. It is very basic. It shows you how to draw a table. - "Big deal [-( " you might say. But in watching this video, I learnt a quicker way to draw the legs and rails. :-k I also noticed the way in which the item was moved around. There is some other stuff I couldn't make out. But I shall have another look.

There are other videos.

Here's the link. Take a peek. I hope this is of some help to someone.

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7immTu8tPT0[/url]


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Nov 2006)

That's interesting Gary. Thanks for posting it. Keep in mind that if you're working toward drawings you can build from, the method shown will probably create more work than it saves. All of the geometry is welded together in this drawing technique.

Yesterday I drew a table, chair and two sofas based on the Thos Moser Windward design working to the dimensions shown on the website. I drew the chair using 6 components (not including upholstery). Then, by copying, Making unique and editing those components I was able to make the two sofas. By adding a table top (which I could have created by editing one of the existing components but didn't) I made the first of three tables. Then I had to leave to go home.

Anyway, I was thinking I should do a tutorial based around those models and at least showing how I got started. Do you think there'd be interest? Unfortunately I leave for San Diego on Wednesday morning so it would have to wait until I return.


----------



## garywayne (7 Nov 2006)

Yes Dave. I think there are already loads of people who are hoping for another tutorial, including myself.

I was also going to start a thread asking yourself and the other sketchupers how they went about learning what they now know.

Regarding the video. I thought it a way of a quick sketch before actual modeling.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Nov 2006)

Gary, you're right. It is a quick way to model something before going to town with all the details. That is very useful in the beginning when you're trying to work out basic dimensions and the general feel of the piece.

I've got an idea for another tutorial that would involve starting from a 2D drawing imported as a JPEG. It wouldn't be as long as the previous one.

I'm afraid it'll have to wait until I get back from San Diego, though. I'll be there for a week and a half doing training on respiratory equipment.

As far as learning SketchUp, for me it was mostly doing. I would just sit down and start drawing. Watching the video tutorials on the SketchUp site helped me with the basic basics. I used to do a lot of perspective drawings with pencil and paper so perhaps that helps with the visualization.

The other thing that helps is having questions asked by folks like you. Sometimes I have to play with SU to be able to answer the question. I find I learn well when I'm supposed to be teaching others. I don't have to do as much investigating now as I did but there's always something new to learn.

In fact I learned something new about SU this morning which I'll share in another thread.


----------



## garywayne (7 Nov 2006)

Cheers Dave. 

Have a good and safe journey.


----------



## wizbongre (8 Nov 2006)

Dave R":3cquc437 said:


> Anyway, I was thinking I should do a tutorial based around those models and at least showing how I got started. Do you think there'd be interest? Unfortunately I leave for San Diego on Wednesday morning so it would have to wait until I return.



Hi Dave,

I've been reading your's (and other's) postings on this forum for a couple of weeks and have found them invaluable. For starters, they've helped me discover SketchUp(!) and then helped get me up to speed with using it.

I've read your tutorial for the Armoire a couple of times and am working through actually following it - I've found it really useful in picking up loads of tips, even though I found SketchUp ok to begin working with straight out of the box.

As a relative newcomer to this forum, I'd just like to say "yes please" to another tutorial 

Thanks,

Gareth.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the nice words and encouragement. I'll get to work on it as soon as I get back to my home machine. 

It is 1448 local time here in California and I've been up since before midnight local time. Flights were long with a long layover in between. I hope you'll all forgive me if I don't answer any SU questions this evening. My brain is too confused to try. :roll: 

Cheers

Dave


----------

